# Lock issues....



## Firegoat (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys I was wondering if someone had a idea on what the heck is going on with the locks in my 2004 Gto. I hear both sides trying tO lock but neither is moving at all. And you know I have the loud three-five beep letting me know its not locked. Just bought the thing so trying to get this squared away quickly.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Firegoat said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if someone had a idea on what the heck is going on with the locks in my 2004 Gto. I hear both sides trying tO lock but neither is moving at all. And you know I have the loud three-five beep letting me know its not locked. Just bought the thing so trying to get this squared away quickly.


The search engine is your friend. 

You are describing a BCM failure. If it was just the door actuator one would open the other not. If it is a BCM failure which I think it is I hope you have the codes for the car and an extended warranty. You are looking at 3-500 clams. You'll need a new BCM and with it new codes and your key fobs will need to be programmed to it. Your radio will need to be programmed to it as well. If you don't have the PIN for the radio.... your headache just got worse. Also remove the glovebox to inspect the BCM harness to make sure its not chaffed. 

My bet is whatever dealer you purchased it from has no clue. If it was a private sale, you bought his/her defect.


----------



## Firegoat (Apr 17, 2013)

Bought it private and I actually know the guy... Called him just now and he said bcm was replaced by the dealer and coded the key fobs are working so I think it's coded correctly. Is there any test to check for sure ? I can manually lock them either ? Is there a sensor I can check ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Check the BCM Cable behind the glovebox to make sure its not chafing on the cross brace. IF the BCM was just replaced then the cable should be ok. Does your trunk open?

If the BCM is indeed good then the next step to check is the door actuators, to have both fail at one time is odd. A dealer can hook a scanner to it and cipher any codes its throwing. This is a simple 2 minute procedure that any "reputable" dealer would do free of charge. Some have been known to screw people though and charge them.


----------

